# ""
,      .
      ?
           !             .        ""     , , ,      .
                   (   ...)      .
       "i"          )).
       ?  !
     ?

----------


## RAMM

> ...            .        ""     , , ,      .
> ...

   ( )      (  )    ,     .   (   )  "         ".

----------

*RAMM*, !
            !    ,             ?
    ...     .

----------


## RAMM

,           . , ,             ,    .   .  
..   (    )     ,     .      ,    .

----------


## Mihey

,    , , -,     ,       .,    ,    .....

----------


## Amaterasu

-    ,  -  .                .        .    ,          ?      .

----------


## S

,    .   ,     ,     - (  )

----------


## zashtrihovana

> ,    .   ,     ,     - (  )

     -   . ,      " ".

----------


## S

> -

  ,   ,    (     ). -     (   - ),   ,    ,    ,   . 
 .      ( ),     ,

----------


## Mihey

)))  ..  ...

----------


## RAMM

.

----------


## admin

> ,    .   ,     ,     - (  )

       -,    .

----------


## Sky

> .

       "  ".

----------


## RAMM



----------


## Dow Jones

,   ()          ...  (,... ),  ,    ;)
     =  .
..        .          ,   ,   $)
    -   ,        !,  , "" .
..      ,     .
  "" ,     80%    "" -.
,    80%    " - "   - .
:
 .   - "" =    "".  !!!
:
   . 
 ,    =   .  
P.S.-  , =   .

----------


## Enter

,    (. , 20)     -   .      , ,   .  ,      .         ,       .        .    .

----------


## fabulist

,   , . / ...    ,    ?           ...    .
   ,    糿,  , ,  .    ""  . .

----------


## serg1975

10    .      ( ),      ,    (  )     :"- ,    ". ,     "". 
   .    ""       "". -     .   -       .         .  ,   - ,  ,   ,    ,       .  ,  .    .
  :    -   ,   "-"  ,   " ")))))
..........))))

----------


## jamlife

.

----------

